

Ask YC meetup/marketing on HN - xenoterracide

I like a lot of the content on HN, but sometimes I see things like<p>Looking for Karate studio in SF area<p>Medical Marijuana in SF area<p>Party in SF area, etc.<p>I'm sorry? I thought this was a news site? I think many of us are not in the SF area and don't care. There are sites designed for organizing meetups.<p>Also don't post things trying to sell your product. If it's not news (site off beta, product stable, new features) and you are just saying look at what I have to sell... that's spam. Pure and simple.<p>what do people think?
======
rms
>I think many of us are not in the SF area and don't care. There are sites
designed for organizing meetups.

Startup School is this weekend, so this is the highest density period for
meetups of the year. It'll calm down next week.

~~~
xenoterracide
I can see that. Maybe we should add a meetup area?

------
davidw
As someone who (relatively) frequently says things aren't hacker news, I think
the most important distinction is with things that are actively harmful, such
as politics, and often economics. They get people into heated discussions
about something that isn't really relevant. Off topic things like "SF meetup"
are a bit noisy, sure, but if done in moderation don't really hurt anyone.

We've always encouraged people to post about what they're doing, if they're
looking for feedback. You should be proud of the work you've done, and not
afraid to share it in appropriate situations.

~~~
xenoterracide
I find a difference between what you are doing, and pushing a product. Asking
for opinions is not 'would someone like to buy X'.

~~~
davidw
Do you have an example of what you feel is inappropriate? I don't think anyone
here has much tolerance for outright spam.

~~~
xenoterracide
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=167032>

initially that. although it is starting to look more legit (post submit
explanations).

But it's got me a bit hot under the collar, about what should and should not
be on hacker news.

~~~
davidw
Hehe... oh that... Yeah, that's come up before. I just ignore rms when he gets
going about Kratom, and let PG deal with it, as he alone has the power to nuke
stories. rms seems like a bright guy and has contributed a lot to this site,
but he does have that peculiarity that comes out now and again.

~~~
attack
There are ~30 secret editors, btw.

------
attack
It is a networking site for hackers/entrepreneurs. Look at it this way and
these posts make more sense.

